

Show HN: My first mobile game (Lemonade World) - goddardc
http://www.claygoddard.com/lemonadeworld/

======
alexroe
Disclaimer: I know the developer but after seeing so much hard work put into
this, I wanted just to say a few things since the developer himself will be
too modest to say much. This game is the follow up to his original lemonade
world flash game ([http://www.addictinggames.com/strategy-
games/lemonadeworld.j...](http://www.addictinggames.com/strategy-
games/lemonadeworld.jsp)) which has ~11 million plays on addicting games. This
version is really fun to play on a mobile device and is great for just picking
up and playing for any amount of time. It's only $.99 and well worth
supporting a promising indie game developer.

